# need advice on how to charge for salt!!!!!!



## witty (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi everyone, i am new to this site. i started browsing through this site and found alot of good information. since it appears that everyone here has several years of experience in the plowing business, I thought it would be a good idea to ask for some input on how to charge commercial lots for salt. here it goes.

I recently purchased a pallet of 50# bags of Morton salt for $220.00 plus tax. at which equals $4.50 per/bag. one pallet of 50 pounders has 49 bags on it. however, i need some advice on what to charge the businesses. note: i utilize a tailgate spreader for the lots.

I had in mind charging ($8.00 per/bag applied) plus an additional $75 for truck rental, and additional $25 for labor considering that i have to lift and dump the bagged salt in the spreader by hand and also taking in perspective of gas prices on the rise ($3.00-$3.10 p/gallon). i spoke to other people in the plowing business and they told me that my fees for truck rental and labor were average, but told me to increase the $$$$$ amount per/bag applied. for instance, $9.00 or higher per/bag applied.

i don't want to scare customers away from these prices. alot of competition out there. if anyone has any ideas or suggestions on what to charge please reply back with a price break down, it would be greatly appreciated.

thank u


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I charge $.45/lb for magnesium cloride and $.35 for rock salt. Hopefully that helps. My mag price is a little cheap I think but when everyone else here uses just rock salt i have trouble with the price because nobody knows what it is even after you explain it and explain it again.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm about $14 per 50 # bag and i'm paying about $ 4 per bag


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I charge $15.00 per bag spread it usually takes me only 3 minutes to load and 5 minutes to spread and i can get close to six bags in my hopper, so i charge a little over three times what i pay it it's easier to explain to the customer that way.


----------



## HTI (Oct 26, 2007)

Charge $15/bag if less than 10 bags and charge $12-$13/bag if over


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

so if I need 200lbs of salt it will cost me $ 132.00 ??


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Clapper&Company;463608 said:


> so if I need 200lbs of salt it will cost me $ 132.00 ??


Who are you asking if you were asking me that would be $60.00 spread, 4 #50 bags, and 8 additional minutes spent if i finished up plowing.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;463608 said:


> so if I need 200lbs of salt it will cost me $ 132.00 ??


These guys have to be applying only a few hundred pounds a night if that. Theres no way in hell anyone would accept those prices knowing full well they can get it applied for 100 a TON.

Im in a position right now using bagged on fairly large properties....half tonners, or 1/4 tonners where I am competeing against guys that apply for 100-110 a ton, and get product for 45 a ton. I pay 160 a ton.

I am quite sure these guys quoting these prices here to us cause many a contractor to lose a bid because it is so outrageously overbid.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Snowpower;463678 said:


> These guys have to be applying only a few hundred pounds a night if that. Theres no way in hell anyone would accept those prices knowing full well they can get it applied for 100 a TON.
> 
> Im in a position right now using bagged on fairly large properties....half tonners, or 1/4 tonners where I am competeing against guys that apply for 100-110 a ton, and get product for 45 a ton. I pay 160 a ton.
> 
> I am quite sure these guys quoting these prices here to us cause many a contractor to lose a bid because it is so outrageously overbid.


I'm not following you. This is what i get 49 bags @ $15.00 gross is 735 so minus the cost of the pallet which is $171.50 nets me $563.50 and thats for 2,450 lbs. of salt thats right around 1 1/4 ton. Just checking my cal. that means i'm getting .30  cents per pound um maybe i should up that now.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Here's how I justify my pricing. There isn't bulk loading around here unless you have it trucked to your site from a long distance. I have to travel 85 miles one way and I can only haul 2 - 2500lbs pallets. Everyone here gets it from the same place.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*You guys are way to cheap in pricing!!*

First of all I usually don't give away pricing,but I have been at this game for 21 years now and I have long term snow contracts so I am not concerned if someone see's what I charge.When calcium or Mag cloride pellets is applied to walks I charge 25.00 per bag applied.Bulk salt in parking lots either clear lane white or green treated with mag cloride my price is $195.00 per ton plus $85.00 truck time.So if I go to one lot and drop 2 tons of material the fee would be $475.00.Bulk salt on average costs $52.00 per ton.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

DJ Contracting;463746 said:


> I'm not following you. This is what i get 49 bags @ $15.00 gross is 735 so minus the cost of the pallet which is $171.50 nets me $563.50 and thats for 2,450 lbs. of salt thats right around 1 1/4 ton. Just checking my cal. that means i'm getting .30  cents per pound um maybe i should up that now.


So people are paying you 600 a ton to apply salt.

I find that hard to believe unless you are applying 1 or two bags on a driveway or something.


----------



## witty (Dec 21, 2007)

wow, alot of good comments here. i have a question for the guys using bagged salt. i just want to clarify this up. are you guys just charging a flat rate of $12-$15 per/bag @ 50# applied or charging $12-$15 per/bag @50# applied plus traveling fee and labor??? 

man, this is getting tuff. it seems like almost every person here who uses bagged salt is getting $12-$15 per bag applied. that looks good to me but also taking into perspective, alot of competition out here in NJ.

I'm just wondering if it would be a good idea to replace my tailgate spreader for a bulk spreader.... what do u guys think???? Do you guys think this would be a better investment??? would i be making more or less in the long run??

thanks everyone for the helpful ideas. greatly appreciate it


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

You make more doing bulk. You don't bring in as much gross, because you don't have to charge nearly as much. You can charge half of what you have to charge doing bagged salt, and still come out farther ahead. One thing to consider, is that you don't have all the handling you do with bagged salt. Now,...it does take a little longer to cover the cost of a Vbox, and of course you have storage and the need for ability to install and uninstall it. Another thing to consider, is that if you don't don't have an indoor facility to store your truck with salt (even left over), then you have to use all your salt that night. A wet night or two, and you have a mess that pretty much amounts to a giant salt block. that s one of the conveniences of bagged salt. If you need just a little bit, then you always have some in the back of your truck....which brings us to another subject you have with a tailgate spreader that you don't have with a Vbox....a back of a truck to put stuff in. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Snop plower I agree


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Snowpower;463984 said:


> So people are paying you 600 a ton to apply salt.
> 
> I find that hard to believe unless you are applying 1 or two bags on a driveway or something.


I don't just apply at one place that is what i get out of a pallet of salt, as far as the

customer they pay 15.00 per bag , so if over the coarse of the winter if i apply 40 bags of

salt on their property then thats what they pay. it's not that hard to sell because they are

looking at it this way only $15.00 a bag to spread it looks cheap at the time when

somebody else wants to sell them 1 ton for $120.00 every time they plow ,

most of the lots that i salt don't need a large truck or 8' spreader and only require 3-6 bags

per lot, and no i usually don't salt driveways or sidewalks and when i do on occasion i

charge $10.00 per app. which takes less than 1/4 of a bag, so far it has worked for me.

Guys i just went onto my Q/B and looked up one customer i salted 6 times 4 bags each time and have charged them $360.00


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

i charge $22.00 per 50lb bag of salt applied but i only do commercial locations and i never had a complaint. when i talk a job i stress the fact of how important it is to maintain zero chance of slip/fall injuries and they go with me everytime happy holidays to all


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

nickplowing1972;464159 said:


> i charge $22.00 per 50lb bag of salt applied but i only do commercial locations and i never had a complaint. when i talk a job i stress the fact of how important it is to maintain zero chance of slip/fall injuries and they go with me everytime happy holidays to all


Thats $880.00 a ton. lol

Either you guys are full of bs.
You dont know how to do math
I dont know how to do math
Or I need to move.


----------



## grndskeprexps (Dec 22, 2007)

you should be charging the same as you charge for plow truck time is truck time yes easyer to salt than plow but salt costs still wear and tare on truck and you same stuff diff venue get it


----------



## witty (Dec 21, 2007)

does anyone charge a traveling fee and a labor fee on top of the applied salt??? or just a flat rate of applied salt????

all my lots are within 15 miles of each other. driving back and forth lot to lot, i figure that u have to charge some truck/traveling fee or labor on top of the applied salt every time you go back to lay salt down. thats wear and tear on ur truck and also on top of that ur guzzling just as much gas as if you were plowing.:


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

witty;464313 said:


> does anyone charge a traveling fee and a labor fee on top of the applied salt??? or just a flat rate of applied salt????
> 
> all my lots are within 15 miles of each other. driving back and forth lot to lot, i figure that u have to charge some truck/traveling fee or labor on top of the applied salt every time you go back to lay salt down. thats wear and tear on ur truck and also on top of that ur guzzling just as much gas as if you were plowing.:


I don't but thats because i make plenty just for salting, at my prices i will not nickle/dime them and take a chance loosing them.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

What is your cost! What is your dream profit!!! Price yourself for your services. It's one Big Math problem figure it out. And HappyHolidays.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

witty;464313 said:


> does anyone charge a traveling fee and a labor fee on top of the applied salt??? or just a flat rate of applied salt????
> 
> all my lots are within 15 miles of each other. driving back and forth lot to lot, i figure that u have to charge some truck/traveling fee or labor on top of the applied salt every time you go back to lay salt down. thats wear and tear on ur truck and also on top of that ur guzzling just as much gas as if you were plowing.:


.........MMMMMMM Kinda' for me that's kinda figured in but i have pretty much control of the whole town so my boys are everywhere, you can charge for it but just don't seperate it on the bill and the reason i say that is, it's not thier fault you don't have the neighbors account. so that one is kinda your call

ON another note (correct me if i am wrong but i want proof)if , i have brought it up several times BUT........ if your gonna charge more for salt than you pay YOU NEED TO CHARGE SALES TAX but only if you have a state/federal tax id# and retailer's liscense

(AIN"T THAT RIGHT SNOWPOWER) LOL

EDIT: P.S. on another thought LABOR IS NON-TAXABLE


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

POwerjoke....NO,,,,you do not need to "charge" sales tax....if you bill the customer for >labor< to apply the deicer and not the product you used ( accounting tip )


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Turf Masters;463895 said:


> First of all I usually don't give away pricing,but I have been at this game for 21 years now and I have long term snow contracts so I am not concerned if someone see's what I charge.When calcium or Mag cloride pellets is applied to walks I charge 25.00 per bag applied.Bulk salt in parking lots either clear lane white or green treated with mag cloride my price is $195.00 per ton plus $85.00 truck time.So if I go to one lot and drop 2 tons of material the fee would be $475.00.Bulk salt on average costs $52.00 per ton.


First off remember I am in NJ and only receive on average 24" or less a year. A lot less the last couple of years.

I am about the same using bulk salt.(sometimes more). Bagged salt thru a tailgate spreader takes more time and more labor and should cost more and for me it does. $20 a bag and a $75 service charge., yes that is $1000 a ton but Who would put down a ton of bagged product on one site? Sidewalk Ice melt is even more labor intensive, I get $35 a bag, $75 service charge and $40 and hour. I also have been at it for just under 20 years.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Witty,

Before you buy a Vbox be ready for what comes with it.....And ask yourself these questions. If you can't answer these questions stay away from it for now.....

1- How will you load product??
2-How will you get the unit in and out of the truck??
3- Where will you store the unit in the off season??
4- Are you engaged in business during the winter that requires bed space, if this is your only truck it could be difficult??
5- Assuming you have a machine to load with, do you have space to store salt?? If so you will save approximately 50% over buying by the yard at a local supplier. More if all they sell is treated salt.
6- Supply is down and demand is way up these days, salt is a hot commodity whether buying bagged or bulk, can you even get your hands on bulk product??
7- The big one---- Do you do enough business to justify the expense of a vbox, to buy a unit like we run(downeaster SS electric) your looking at close to 5 grand????


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

tjlands;464553 said:


> First off remember I am in NJ and only receive on average 24" or less a year. A lot less the last couple of years.
> 
> I am about the same using bulk salt.(sometimes more). Bagged salt thru a tailgate spreader takes more time and more labor and should cost more and for me it does. $20 a bag and a $75 service charge., yes that is $1000 a ton but Who would put down a ton of bagged product on one site? Sidewalk Ice melt is even more labor intensive, I get $35 a bag, $75 service charge and $40 and hour. I also have been at it for just under 20 years.


I spread half ton lots all the time with a tailgate. But I certainly dont get 3 times my price or 20 dollars a bag.

I lose money because I am competing with guys that get for 50 a ton. I pay 150.

Forestfire brings up some good points. Many a time I drive past the one bulk supplier here in my area and guys are lined up outside because he's not open yet, or will be opening at all.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I have put down 40 bags at once on this lot.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

REAPER;464580 said:


> I have put down 40 bags at once on this lot.
> 
> View attachment 30474


I was just saying that putting down 40 bags of rock salt thru a tailgate spreader
at one site would take you way to much time compared to a V-Box and bulk salt.( but it will give you a good work out) 
If you are making money doing it then great.( or you just cant set yourself up to handle bulk as Forrest fire guy stated) I can do 3 of those (or more) in the time it takes you to bag it. Which means more customers done in the same time which means more money and more profit, which is why we do this. Make as much money as you can each storm.

Snowpower, if guys are spreading Bulk Rock salt for $50 a ton they will not be around long and that is anywhere in the US.


----------



## witty (Dec 21, 2007)

Forest Fire Guy, U Have Good Points There That You Mentioned. I Will Have To Take Those Questions Into Consideration. All Though The Tail Gate Spreader Is Working Just Fine For Me For The Lots I Plow. 

Since U Live In Nj, Do U Know What Other Plow Companies In Ur Neck Of The Woods Is Charging To Apply Salt By The Bag (50# Or 80# Bags)?............or If They Charge Truck Rental Fees As Well? Alot Of Guys Here R From Out Of State, So Its Hard To Compare My Pricing With Theirs.

Thanks


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

tjlands;464613 said:


> I was just saying that putting down 40 bags of rock salt thru a tailgate spreader
> at one site would take you way to much time compared to a V-Box and bulk salt.( but it will give you a good work out)
> If you are making money doing it then great.( or you just cant set yourself up to handle bulk as Forrest fire guy stated) I can do 3 of those (or more) in the time it takes you to bag it. Which means more customers done in the same time which means more money and more profit, which is why we do this. Make as much money as you can each storm.
> 
> Snowpower, if guys are spreading Bulk Rock salt for $50 a ton they will not be around long and that is anywhere in the US.


Not spreading it for 50. Getting it for fifty.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Snowpower;464197 said:


> Thats $880.00 a ton. lol
> 
> Either you guys are full of bs.
> You dont know how to do math
> ...


 *IM IN PHILADELPHIA I GET $22 PER 50 LB BAG OF SALT NO BS I BUY IT BY THE TRACTOR TRAILER LOAD AS I HAVE A FORKILIFT AND A YARD TO KEEP IT .....I ALSO APPLY CALICUM CHLORIDE PELLETS ON 5 ROOFTOP GARAGES THAT I DO AND I GET $30 PER 55LB BAG AND MY NEWEST LOCATION I JUST SIGNED LAST YEAR A 1000 SPOT 4 STORY PARKING GARAGE I HAVE TO USE UREA (ARCHITECTS RULE) AND I GET $39 PER 50LB BAG BECAUSE ITS SO DAMN EXPENSIVE AND LIKE I SAID THIS CITY PEOPLE ARE SUE HAPPY SO MY CLIENTS HAVE NEVER CRINGED AT THE PRICING MAYBE YOU SHOULD MOVE HERE BUT YOU PROBABLY GET MORE SNOW WHERE YOUR AT*


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We have snow accounts in Sussex, Morris, Essex, Hudson, Union and bergen counties, we also service Orange and Rockland in NY, We charge $ 50 per bag of sidewalk material not salt, we use Landscapers Choice or magic treated salt. As far as bulk we use only treated salt and charge differently depending on the client. Most of our salting is done per application for this we charge between 145 and 190 per yard which with treated salt is 1.5 tons. There are exceptions. We figure our truck/sander usage into the pricing, it makes life easier for us and the client, instead of figuring different charges per application I'd reccomend figuring a "base" price per application and if you go in to do a "spot" salting then you charge them for the percentage of the lot you treated and bill for the percentage of the "base " number......Makes things very easy as far a paperwork, and the clients appreciate not being hit for a full application every time you are in their lot. We do not do spot treatments on sidewalk, for them it's all or nothing since it really doesn't pay to mobilize a crew to drop 2 bags.....We do also offer a salt bucket service to all of our clients, with this they can choose to "spot apply" to sidewalks as they see fit and we will refill the buckets for them as requested. If someone insists on a sidewalk service that isn't a full application they pay a $75 service call fee.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

kipcom;464544 said:


> POwerjoke....NO,,,,you do not need to "charge" sales tax....if you bill the customer for >labor< to apply the deicer and not the product you used ( accounting tip )


thats not an accounting tip thats a tinkering in the gray area on tax evasion, what do you do if a client wants you to applie thier product. but it ain't my neck on the line i have all my paperwork inline.

most here probably do not even have an L.L.C. setup to protect them and thier personal assets and i still don't know why (it's $75 to register an llc) and then you need to put your equipment in it (free) just transfer the title's etc.

i have an accountant that comes in every quarter and keep me straight so i will ask him next time i see him about all of this as i am not positive on the legality


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Unless your state has a service tax, then there is no need to charge a tax on this service. You are charging for the service,...not selling the salt. If this were the case, then a painter would have to charge tax for the paint he puts on a fence, and a car detailer would be charging for the 1/4 oz. of wax he uses on a car. The lit could go on and on... from asphalt companies, including sealcoating, to companies like ours that apply fert. and chemicals to lawns. Though we have a fixed cost in product, we are charging for a service...not selling the product.:waving:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

tjlands;464553 said:


> I get $35 a bag, $75 service charge and $40 and hour.


Sorry, i mis-understood i thought some were inflating the price of the salt


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I've been doing this for 7+ years, and I usually charge $22-$29 per 50# of rock salt. But in this area, that is common. Now for .5 ton or more, then that is a different story. I'm not about to load 20 bags into my tailgate spreader. We'll use the V-box for that. There are guys around here spreading 1 ton or so for $150, but that is considered cheap, and that would only be for larger multi acre properties. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BMLS (Nov 25, 2006)

I charge $20-25 per bag of 50lb salt. So on a commercial lot that I use 15 bags on I charge $300 per application. I am charged $5.00 per bag. So I am making $225 on a job that takes me about 15 min.

You have to realize the washing of vehicles afterwards and salt corrosion on the spreader and trucks.


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

We charge a flat rate to apply salt.We get for about $5 a bag and charge between $175-$200 an application, using on average 5-8 bags an app. Sometimes more,sometimes less. We usually use a little more after plowing,but were already there.Then sometimes we use alot less.I have one customer whoes anil about any ice,they call this morning to salt some runoff and I only used 3 bags,but they pay $200. I dont have a ton of customers with this pricing, but I make good money on the ones I have.


----------



## jmetree (Dec 30, 2007)

We use a Western Pro-Flo and can squeeze 12 bags in the hopper. We've never had a complaint with our prices and always get great comments about them. 


Buy at $3.80 a bag and 49 to a pallet= $186.20

Pay employee $17.00 a hour for 3 hours =$51.00

Gas $40.00

Total Expenses per pallet $277.20



$15.00 a bag to spread $15.00 x 49= $735.00

Subtract pallet expenses $277.20

Profit per pallet $457.80

We've used 20 pallets so far this year with a projected profit of $9.156.00 in less then a month


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

jmetree;472039 said:


> Total Expenses per pallet $277.25
> 
> Profit per pallet $457.80
> 
> We've used 20 pallets so far this year with a projected profit of $9.156.00 in less then a month


You did forget a couple of costs.

Truck cost? Per event? insurance cost? Did you pick up or have it delivered? 
Picked up? How much time etc.?. Spreader cost?
$17 an hour + payroll taxes?, Workers comp? General overhead?
Bet we put a little dent in that $457.

But still you should be making money


----------



## jmetree (Dec 30, 2007)

That price was profit per pallet and we use 3 pallets per snow/ice fall. 

Truck(s) have been payed for 5 years ago 

$3.80 a bag delivered. "18 pallets at once"

Workers Comp. Needed for tree service so have already.

Spreader paid for itself the first year "5 years ago".

Your right though and I'm sure I could factor in other costs, but the profit per pallet is still fair


----------



## wishin4snoww (Dec 20, 2007)

snowplower your way off you guys have to under stand bags go 10 time further then bulk I don’t use 50lb bags I use 80 I go through 2 pallets every salt event. I charge by the ton but im not using a ton I know how far a ton of bulk will go. I wont give a bag number because everyone will jump on me but if I break it down into 50 lb bags it comes out to 17.60 a bag and yes for a 50lb bag pallet I would get 862.40 and everyone I work with says they wouldn't do it that cheap.


----------



## wishin4snoww (Dec 20, 2007)

tjlands;472727 said:


> You did forget a couple of costs.
> 
> Truck cost? Per event? insurance cost? Did you pick up or have it delivered?
> Picked up? How much time etc.?. Spreader cost?
> ...


No you didn't put a dent in that profit he is absolutely correct you don't pay any of those expenses by your pallet usage you pay them monthly and as he said he mad 9000 this month.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

For the life of me, I can't see why nobody believes you gan get $20 per bag. I personally think the people that charge $200 per ton are the ones driving industry pricing down. Unless I can put down 2 tons on one property it just doesn't pay to put 1000 pounds down on one property for $100 and drive to another prop for another $100. Then you have to figure in setup time, such as loading the material, hooking up the spreader, etc. All for $200 on two properties? I'll get a 9-5 for that. The service you are providing is worth so much more; after all you are keeping properties accessable, and safe. That is worth so much more. Just my thoughts.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

SCSIndust;472996 said:


> For the life of me, I can't see why nobody believes you gan get $20 per bag. I personally think the people that charge $200 per ton are the ones driving industry pricing down. Unless I can put down 2 tons on one property it just doesn't pay to put 1000 pounds down on one property for $100 and drive to another prop for another $100. Then you have to figure in setup time, such as loading the material, hooking up the spreader, etc. All for $200 on two properties? I'll get a 9-5 for that. The service you are providing is worth so much more; after all you are keeping properties accessable, and safe. That is worth so much more. Just my thoughts.


Yes, I too believe applying rock salt at $200 a ton is cheap. But there will be people on here that will disagree. I will tell you you that I am much higher than $200 a ton.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

wishin4snoww;472816 said:


> No you didn't put a dent in that profit he is absolutely correct you don't pay any of those expenses by your pallet usage you pay them monthly and as he said he mad 9000 this month.


OK.. explain


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

One more thing.

Happy new year everyone!!


Hope we all have more snow and ice in 2008 so it can be a prosperous year!!!!!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

As for the tax issue, it might very from state to state. In WI the product is taxed when applied at a customers lot. Not the service, just the product. I spead bulk per lb. 
I believe you should know your costs and charge a fair price. Much more and the customer will look elsewhere.


----------



## Laughterman (Nov 17, 2005)

You need to charge enough to cover your costs and generate a profit suitable enough to make the whole thing worthwhile. The market will only bear what it will bear. To compare bulk salt application to bag application is almost apples to oranges. We do some average size lots and use 2-4 bags of salt and the tailgate spreader is the perfect applicator. Most of the time our salting is included in our per occurence price but if addtional salting is needed or requested we charge $10-13 per bag with a minimum charge depending on the size of the lot. If sidewalk treatment is needed the minimum is charged but otherwise our contracts indicate an hourly rate for extra work and this is charged if our time spent there exceeds the minimum. We buy salt at $4 per bag plus tax and charge 10-12 per bag total for applying it with our tailgate spreader. We have some larger lots that we use a small v-box to apply bulk and that is per occurence (based on our estimate of tonage). Our price is inclusive of all other factors; i.e. time, gas, service charges, labor, etc. That way when our customer gets the bill there is just one line item charge for that service and it is easy for them to understand what they were charged for. We basically charge $150 a ton for the larger lots and if we were to charge that for the smaller lots that only use 200 lbs of salt we couldn't afford to drive there without a trip charge and then the billing gets complicated and the customer feels nickeled and dimed to death. Flat fees works good or if they don't need the whole lot done the smaller salter using bagged salt is perfect for those and charging by the bag is just a unit to measure how much should you charge the customer. Either determine what a fair flat fee for each property would be or charge whatever you feel the market will bear as long as you can make money on it. When we get an ice storm or something we will strictly use the v-box and spread bulk because it is cheaper but charge flat fees for the smaller lots. Before we bought the v-box we used the tailgate and still made plenty of money. The v-box in that instance just increases our profit margin substantially.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i still can't believe that people use tailgate spreaders for commercial lots......believe it or not, but i have never seen a tailgate spreader in person. only on the internet and magazines. everyone here uses v boxes on dedicated trucks.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Jay brown;474689 said:


> i still can't believe that people use tailgate spreaders for commercial lots......believe it or not, but i have never seen a tailgate spreader in person. only on the internet and magazines. everyone here uses v boxes on dedicated trucks.


I have three commercial lots that i apply salt to each event and the average size is about 20k square feet now i'm not going to plow all night with a load of salt in a v-box waiting to salt those lots when i get done, it's easier to use the tailgate spreader and salt when i'm done plowing that lot, and knowing that i have used just the right amount of salt and not have any left in the hopper to get hard.


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

bagged salt from Lesco $250 for 2450lb (1 skid).or 10 cents a pound cost.
bagged salt from the feed bin $150 a ton (1 skid) or 8 cents a pound cost

I charge $400 a ton to "apply" it, total. or roughly double my highest cost.


----------



## Pro-Lawn Lndscp (Mar 22, 2007)

*Tailgate spreader do have their purpose*



Jay brown;474689 said:


> i still can't believe that people use tailgate spreaders for commercial lots......believe it or not, but i have never seen a tailgate spreader in person. only on the internet and magazines. everyone here uses v boxes on dedicated trucks.


Tailgate spreader has worked fine for me. Most of my lots are commercial retail strips. I only have 2 industrial lots where a V-box/bulk salt application will work. In considering the room it takes to store a V-box in the off season, install/uninstall of V-Box, loading of salt in V-box and the precious cargo room in the back of a 3/4 ton pickup for a w/b spreader and hand tools needed. But the main reasons I prefer tailgate over V-Box for my purpose is that It allows me 360 degree visibility as well as the ability to keep an accurate count of salt I use from one account to another so if I am ever questioned I can confidently assure them how the exact quantity was used. For now Tailgate is great, in the future V-box will be essential if the appropriate accounts are acquired.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

wishin4snoww;472813 said:


> snowplower your way off you guys have to under stand bags go 10 time further then bulk I don't use 50lb bags I use 80 lb bags


That seem like crazy talk to me. Bags do not go 10 times "further" than bulk. 50 lbs is 50 lbs...bagged or bulk. It's kinda like the old joke: Which weighs more... a ton of bricks or a ton of feathers (FYI: There both a TON)

If anything, I would say that you would use seemingly less product with bulk as the "rocks" are larger...but the total amount used would weigh the same. JMO.


----------



## Pro-Lawn Lndscp (Mar 22, 2007)

*Any uses the Pro Ice Melter on the top of the page?? ^^^^*



PLM-1;463414 said:


> I charge $.45/lb for magnesium cloride and $.35 for rock salt. Hopefully that helps. My mag price is a little cheap I think but when everyone else here uses just rock salt i have trouble with the price because nobody knows what it is even after you explain it and explain it again.


PLM-1 thanks in advance for any input. I was trying get a fair price assumption on Professional Ice Melter. It is a 4-way blend of tech-grade calcium, magnesium, potassium and sodium chlorides that are triple-screened to provide uniform spreading with maximum results. The entire blend is then coated with liquid magnesium chloride to enhance melting power and is then treated with an anti-caking agent to allow easy pouring and extended shelf life. This is the effective in temp. of -12deg.

PLM-1: is this a flat rate you charge for the product and application or do you also add service charge plus truck fees or labor fees? If this is a flat rate, do you charge this as a fixed rate regardless of how much material is used or do you bracket it off using size of the lot (amount of material used); i.e. under 1 ton $.35 rock/.45 mag, 1-2 ton is maybe $.30 rock/.40mag.* Any advice from any member well be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Lawnscape89;492599 said:


> That seem like crazy talk to me. Bags do not go 10 times "further" than bulk. 50 lbs is 50 lbs...bagged or bulk. It's kinda like the old joke: Which weighs more... a ton of bricks or a ton of feathers (FYI: There both a TON)
> 
> If anything, I would say that you would use seemingly less product with bulk as the "rocks" are larger...but the total amount used would weigh the same. JMO.


I only use bags on sidewalks but technically bags will go further then bulk. Bagged salt is completly dry and most bulk salt has attracted moisure. The difference really isn't worth talking about though. The main reason you use more bulk is because it's just so easy to apply and it's generally better to over apply, then under apply. JMO


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

OK, it still doesn't go further, easier maybe, but not further. You may use more or less of one or the other, but by buying bags, your not getting more coverage. Your statement seemed like it was trying to tell others to get bags instead of bulk. For sidewalks, I would completely agree as bagged material "flows" so much better in push spreaders. But for v-boxes, bulk is the only way to go. IMO.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

We charge $200-225 per Ton applied here in Northern Illinois if we use our big v-box or dump spreaders. This is only available on commercial properties and our minimum is $100.00 per trip so we try to drop 1000 lbs or more.

With our pick-ups and tailgate salters, it's a different price of course. These are used on residential properties and very small commercial lots / sidewalks etc.

Bagged salt price is: $8-10.00 per 50lb bag depending upon the contract. We usually drop 100-150 lbs on residentials, condos, sidewalks, etc. Small commercials are usually 500lbs.

It doesn't pay to try and use a big truck on a small driveway or an out of the way area on a commercial property. A lot of our properties have enough room for us to drop salt on the sidewalks with an F-150.


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

I've just bought a tailgate spreader, I can get #50 bags of rock salt for about $5. I'm going to charge 3x my cost per bag for now and if *I* feel I need more to cover my cost I will not hesitate to raise my price. I'm not going to go out into the freezing cold dark of night and not get paid good money to do it, and I am going to charge a minimum of $40 for salting. That will be added to any current snow plowing charges.


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm in central Illinois we drive 40 miles in my own semi pick up 22 ton for $55 per ton 
then we spread it with our one ton dump with an under the tailgate spreader and we charge $350 a ton that covers fuel,trucking insurance paying one of my employees to freeze there ass off. we us to go with bags that we could get at farm and fleet for $175. a pallet. witch had 49 bags on. then we would charge $65 an hr for the truck and $9 a bag. you could get more money by the bag but we would always send 2 people. since we have gone to bulk this year we only need to send one driver .we have already gone through 35 ton of bulk compared to last years 25 ton of bags. its all in what you are set up for we have a excavating-sewer-trucking company so it was easy for us to make the change.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Lawnscape89;493156 said:


> OK, it still doesn't go further, easier maybe, but not further. You may use more or less of one or the other, but by buying bags, your not getting more coverage. Your statement seemed like it was trying to tell others to get bags instead of bulk. For sidewalks, I would completely agree as bagged material "flows" so much better in push spreaders. But for v-boxes, bulk is the only way to go. IMO.


Further in meaning, not using as much product, not spreading further. I'm not really sure if your talking to me but most of our bulk salt isn't perfectly dry and our bagged is, so techinaclly the drier the salt the farther it will go. I never said 10 times, I said the amount isn't even worth worring about. If your not talking to me, then forget everthing I just said.


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

We charge $20.00/50# bag of mag blend + $90.00/hr to apply. Min. 1/4. hr. on small lots.
$18.00/50# bag on larger accounts + $90.00/hr for spreader. We don't use straight salt but if we did I would probably be around $14.00-$16.00/50#. In general if an account has an invoice amount to plow of $250.00 the de-icer usually runs $200.00 as well.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Jay brown;474689 said:


> i still can't believe that people use tailgate spreaders for commercial lots......believe it or not, but i have never seen a tailgate spreader in person. only on the internet and magazines. everyone here uses v boxes on dedicated trucks.


Whats not to understand about it. It takes me about 5 minutes to dump 10 bags in my spreader. And if I have to fill it twice then a whole 10 minutes. Wow, I cant believe I spend that much time to fill my spreader twice and $15 a bag installed and make $300 in about 30 minutes. Trust me, its not that bad to get out of the truck once in a while. It kind of wakes me up if I have been out all day. Also, I have way less overhead because I am not paying for bulk salt storage, skid steer to load salt, and I still have use of my truck bed if I need it.

Jason


----------



## 04red2500 (Dec 21, 2007)

Im a big fan of bulk salt but then again i have one account that take a minamum of 3 ton and as much as 7 so with bags and a tailgate spreader it would take me three days to salt the lot. Plus i make enough charging $110 per ton when im getting it in my salt bin for $44 a ton but thats just me.payup


----------

